# White Russian (F) - in flowering very yellow leaves



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

You can see all details at my GJ in sig.  *EDIT:*  Ha Ha- thread said White Russian (that's a drink) meant White Rhino (that's great smoke)

Quickie:
Plant is in 2nd week of flowering using Xpress Canadian Coco Nutes A/B for flowering.

Lower leaves are fading to yellow with a bit of spotting.
Rest of plant is overly healthy.
New grow site and bud areas are more lime green than anything else in the tent.

Wondering if I should toss her a bit of Xtra N in this next feeding (was going to mix up a regular dose of FloraNova Grow) and give her that instead.  Or maybe 1/2 that and 1/2 regular.  

Not crazy concerned but want to nip this in the bud so to speak.  Only WR in my room and really eager to check out the smoke.  Highest pain relief rating in my crop and important to the love of my life.

Last water was 2 days ago, Last feeding was 4 days ago.  

Full Plant





Leaves (off plant)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2012)

didnt you say somewhere that you foliar feed a little during vegging? If so I think the plant is having to adjust to getting all it's nutes thru the root system.


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2012)

Are those leaves you took pics of from down low on the plant? Looking at that one pic of your plants where the HPS is off your plant looks perfectly healthy. It's actually really good looking. Leaves down low on a plant can get funky looking especially after the flip. I never worry about leaves on the very bottom...never. I always look at how healthy the new growth is and the overall look of the plant in flower. Especially if you don't prune the lower 1/3rd. The lower leaves get gross looking. jmo


----------



## Sol (Aug 28, 2012)

A few yellow ones are expected in flower but if you thought it was really an issue i would add a lil extra N to your foliar feed and do it that way. I believe that way you don't upset the flowering process by adding to your regular feed. Thats' what i do anyhow. Low MG will cause yellowing in the lower leaves as well, but it looks spotty yellowing as low N yellows the edges.

 Although i'm not a pro , this is what i would do in your spot.  Looking at the pics i think they look fabulous, no problem there, nice and thick, well done!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

*Ozzy-*
I give them a little weak organic tea when I mist.  I also was doing a lot of epsom salt misting when the magnesium deficiency first showed up.  To help on the days I wasn't watering.  That stopped at least 3 weeks ago.  And yes I did sneak in one last mist yesterday ;0
My main feeding has been when watering with added nutes and pH to 6.5 after a rocky start. 

*Hammy-* OK- I'm learning to not sweat the small stuff.  I feel like I'm growing hedges not MJ plants sometimes.  Yep lower down and a few in close to the Stem where there is no light getting in.  The rest is totally out of control.
I'll add some new pics once the girls return from their spa trip today.  :ROFL:

*Sol-* I had to promise I wouldn't spray anymore!  So I think I'll just watch closely and see how she goes.  

Thanks as always for the input- much appreciated


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

I would not add any extra nitrogen or foliar feed em any more . . . like the guys are saying, I would clip the couple ugly ones off, keep looking at the beautiful dark green color they're putting out all over the rest of the plant, and keep on doing exactly what you been doing eace:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2012)

I was beginning to think you had a nutrient lock up until you said the leaves came from down at the bottom of the plants close to the stem  yeah like the others said, don't worry about those leaves, they have already served their purpose and are now being recycled by leaching all of the good stuff out and sending it to the top of the plant. They will wither and drop off when the plant is through with them.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

Update:
Younger plant is really starting to yellow.  I have about 3 weeks to go on this one (MAX AUTO)
See all details in my GJ
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=793001&postcount=153

Ideas??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> I would clip the couple ugly ones off, keep looking at the beautiful dark green color they're putting out all over the rest of the plant, and keep on doing exactly what you been doing eace:


 
I second that . . .


----------

